# Joey90's Pokémon Sprites



## Joey90 (May 21, 2009)

In reverse alphabetical order (for some inane reason) and irritatingly placed, they are mostly either a mix of pokémon or a pixel-over of the Sugimori artwork. I'm too lazy to sort them out, especially as there are nearly 200 of them. If you have any specific queries I might be able to answer them, also bear in mind that most (but not all) of them are requests from other people and I made them...

<img src="http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/8916/xmaskoopa.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/7571/wobbuffimpsode.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/3263/weavile.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/3824/weafeon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/1618/wainetunite.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/733/wainetunair.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7387/uxesprelf.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/7919/umbreavus.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/3937/umblax.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/585/typhlosionite.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/5198/typhlosionz.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/5025/tureeckulbita.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/3401/totoritaquil.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/1747/torteptile.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/5754/tormandermite.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/4879/toreeckip.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/3112/togevee.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/7073/swellowtwo.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/9974/swampert.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/6202/suibatquazasmall2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/1267/steeldon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/9480/staray.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/9547/squdlup.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/8303/snuckle.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/1530/slowloom.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/4246/skittiruntebi.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/9606/shinypolizor.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/4875/shinymetaggron.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/7334/shinyelectivire.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/7897/shinymedichamtwo.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/9333/shifticloomeon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/5170/shidoviper.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/1786/sheditomb.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/8002/shayshrew.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/1986/shaymind.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/3443/scytheye.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/3003/sciclops.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/7973/sceptizard.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/8740/sceptikert.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/4795/sceptert.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/5528/salatios.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/7813/salamencez.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/7605/salamencegsc.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/2610/salamar.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/9787/sablurne.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/9597/rhyperiochomp.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/9961/redquaza.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/2961/redmunchlax.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/733/redmetagross.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/9014/rayquazam.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/9286/rayquaza.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/1427/raticatetwo.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9910/raitune.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/2598/raikuiceusnine.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/8076/rabbidar.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/6529/purplesaur.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/6694/purplelatias.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/7226/porygongongon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/2536/poliwrath.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/33/pokekoopa.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/5665/pirtlotokipbow.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3163/pirtlotokip.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/9144/pipdrop.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/8024/pinsowth.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/23/pinsarvichomp2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/1936/pinkee.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/2946/pikalava.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/7167/pikachuuuuu.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/6992/pialga.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/2464/pachiruno.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/674/pachirisu.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/8808/octillery.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/9500/ninjir.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/2568/mygon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/894/miloticz.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/5581/milotic.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/6408/mewlebi.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/8162/mewlass.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/9104/metto.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/6531/metazardite3.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/9136/metazardite1.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/9150/metachomp.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/1898/mercureon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/3454/medichamtwo.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/4807/marowak.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/3577/magnezone.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/7461/magmir.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/3010/magentapersian.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/9307/machuk.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/8302/machampape.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/2335/lugeleboh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/650/lucarzel.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/2739/lucaryle.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/3904/lucario.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/4122/lucariunquaza2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/4369/lucariobl.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/9525/lombreon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/1237/latiar.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/1525/lapras.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8489/kyoquazadon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9182/kingdra.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/7957/keclabuzz.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/1011/joltyeneon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/7927/jolporeon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/3039/jirectucarite.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/326/infertres.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/8246/inferterrapoleon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3202/inferniken.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/5248/icikid.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/5205/houndoom2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/19/hypno.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/628/hoppiplineless.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/4125/hippiescyther.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/5022/groudon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/1891/groudonz.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/8159/grolava.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/7813/grobustomp.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/2218/greenweavile.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/4549/glaceon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/4984/glaceonsnowflake.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/959/girltrainer.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/5950/giratran.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/6601/gibellineless.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/8417/geuckle.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/5153/garpharos.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/651/garchape.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/4269/gallarse.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/10/flamingzard.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/8892/flaceon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4480/ferreon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3333/feraganosion.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/6303/esbreonshiny.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/8046/elevorzard.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/6636/electamar.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/9684/eeveelutions.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/2041/duskzard.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7838/dunsparcegg.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/1173/dunsparball.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/9787/dragmar.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/5707/discnoir.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/6217/dialgmin.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/448/darkchomp.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/700/cyndirtlko.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8407/croquileef.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/2735/crobotic.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/5963/crobey.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/1742/croagunk.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7371/cressrai.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/6026/cresselia.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/2924/cresseliashiny.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/4264/crampzard.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/1887/combuscool.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/5825/cloyster.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/7076/clefairy.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9498/chimchar.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8660/chartortlsaur.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/8384/chartlesaur.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/5400/charstoisaur.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/2797/charizard.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/9774/charizard2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/1141/charipie.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/8853/chariphosion.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/3835/chariken.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9483/charape.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/2297/bunoke.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/4760/buneary.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/9121/bulbasaur.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/2539/boytrainer.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/6946/blueysaur.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/7711/bellomence.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/2580/bellitetweo.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/2333/belleafplumev2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/3115/bayleef2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/1413/bayleef1.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9725/bamander.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/2814/bagle.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/5821/babykhan.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/8578/arachneon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/4072/angucaril.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/811/ampharos.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/6263/ampharix.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/5015/alakazam.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/7945/aggronite.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/3175/aggrizor.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/6049/absogue.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/797/absocanikingoh.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/1654/absee.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Noitora (May 21, 2009)

They're funny


----------



## Sp33der (May 21, 2009)

lulz, nice work ;D


----------



## Maz7006 (May 21, 2009)

Great work, these are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are one of the best I've ever seen


----------



## Tozarian (May 21, 2009)

You have some serious spriting skills


----------



## Splych (May 22, 2009)

Nicee~ So you took my advice and made one ^^.

Fav one is the mewtwo one down in the very last row...


----------



## Joey90 (May 22, 2009)

The number of rows depends on the window width, but I know what you mean:


----------



## iPikachu (May 24, 2009)

love the groudon(2nd row) and thyplosion(2nd last row) with wingz


----------



## Domination (May 24, 2009)

My faves


----------



## soldialga (May 24, 2009)

its 5 gen pokemon XD


----------



## Domination (May 24, 2009)

In 5th gen, we can fuse Pokemanz together! Just like Dragon Quest Monsters! Now wheres my Pikalord....


----------



## Deleted-119707 (May 24, 2009)

nice sprites.


----------



## Raiser (May 24, 2009)

Nice work, man.
It's funny, I look down the rows:
"Pokemon.. pokemon.. pokemon.. YOSHI??"
xD


----------



## Shakraka (May 24, 2009)

Reminds of a Zock:


----------



## zeromac (May 24, 2009)

lol these are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have a request for one: a gbatemp pokemon!


----------



## Joey Ravn (May 24, 2009)

ROFL. Buneary on steroids FTW.


----------



## fridgos (May 25, 2009)

That Groudon is pretty sweet. =3

How long did it take you to do all of those?


----------



## DeadLocked (May 25, 2009)

Dialgafro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Cool 337 posts...only 1000 more to go and I'll be leet xD


----------



## Joey90 (May 25, 2009)

I don't know exactly how long it took to do them all, it depends quite a lot on the difficulty of the mix. A simple recolour takes very little time at all, a fusion can take between 20 minutes and 2 hours depending on how compatible they are and how much I need to create, pixel overs probably take about an hour.

I'm not sure how a GBAtemp one would work


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2009)

This is one ugly son-of-a-bitch: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice work!


----------



## Uchiha Obito (May 25, 2009)

You Think you can do a Articuno-Zapdos-Moltres one? That would be awesome...


----------



## triassic911 (May 26, 2009)

Wow those are amazing!


----------



## Raiser (May 31, 2009)

I'd say my favorites are...
The Kyogre-Groudon one
and
the Suicune-Golbat one.

Good stuff. (:


----------



## cosmiccow (May 31, 2009)

LOL!

You're really talented at pixeling!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mind using one for my avatar?


----------



## Joey90 (May 31, 2009)

I guess you can use one for your avatar - I would recommend putting the dimensions in properly so it doesn't get stretched though.

Also, don't claim it as your own


----------



## cosmiccow (May 31, 2009)

Ah, thanks for the hint. I won't use it, if it isn't alright with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also I will never claim it as my own..why would I..


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Jun 5, 2009)

Some of these are hilarious like:


----------



## Zarkz (Jun 8, 2009)

Can I use this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as my avatar? I'll Make my sig  say " Thanks to Joey90 for the avatar!"
These are really good! ( some look retarded, but on the other hand, some look better han the originals )


----------



## raing3 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol... these sprites look awesome.


----------



## Exbaddude (Jun 8, 2009)

Do We Have Permission To Use These? ;D


----------



## Joey90 (Jun 8, 2009)

So long as you don't claim them as your own (sounds stupid, but people have) and don't use them to make any money (without giving me some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) then you can use them.

Credit would be nice, but isn't completely necessary.


----------



## Lubbo (Jun 8, 2009)

those are so freakin awesome! what are they for?


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Joey, I got a challenge for you. Try to create a steel form, ghost form, and ground/rock form of Eevee if you can


----------



## Splych (Jun 9, 2009)

Haha. I am making the Ghost one... I got my idea already.


----------



## geminisama (Jun 9, 2009)

I love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the Typhlosion+Dragonite was amazing too.


----------



## Joey90 (Jun 10, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Hey Joey, I got a challenge for you. Try to create a steel form, ghost form, and ground/rock form of Eevee if you can


I already did 2 versions of a steel form:









I also did a bug form:






And what is pretty much a ghost form (though is actually just a mix of umbreon and misdreavus):






I don't think I have done anything that qualifies as ground/rock though... but I stopped making these quite a while ago (I got swamped with requests and couldn't keep up)


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice artwork! You are definitely skilled at what you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. sorry for the late reply


----------



## pieman202 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi, I also like to do the whole pokemon spriting thing ^^ and i've made some of my own.. they may not be as good as yours or as much lol but if you take requests again i can help? 




EDIT: Please ignore the suicune and magikarp and also the machamp lol they were just experiments x3


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 28, 2009)

What's the purple bird one a combo of?


----------



## pieman202 (Jun 28, 2009)

If you're talking to me?
Um i thought of making a series of Dittos where instead of transforming in to a pokemon they woul djust transform parts of the pokemon that they needed so its just random bird pokemon x3 i never got to make more because i didn't really like the bird one =[


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 28, 2009)

pieman202 said:
			
		

> If you're talking to me?
> Um i thought of making a series of Dittos where instead of transforming in to a pokemon they woul djust transform parts of the pokemon that they needed so its just random bird pokemon x3 i never got to make more because i didn't really like the bird one =[



Oh, I didn't notice what face it was. Regardless, nice sprites.


----------



## pieman202 (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks ^^


----------



## alidsl (Jun 28, 2009)

You guys are great


----------



## Joey90 (Jul 2, 2009)

@pieman

They are pretty good, just never ever save sprites as JPEGs because they look terrible... use PNG.

If I did start making them again (which I doubt, unless I had some incentive to do so) then I wouldn't really want any help (people have asked before and I said no then too).


----------



## pieman202 (Jul 2, 2009)

lol thanks, i get mixed up about which format is the best to save in >.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 2, 2009)

haha these are sweet! the pikachu one looks like ... a pikachu haha!


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 7, 2009)

Someone should make a wallpaper of pokemon. That would be awesome!


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 12, 2009)

Love all but this one was pretty damn awesome


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 20, 2009)

pieman202 said:
			
		

> lol thanks, i get mixed up about which format is the best to save in >.


----------

